# Admiralty RV Resort



## TexasRanger (Apr 13, 2006)

Taking the family to Sea World this weekend and looking into the Admiralty RV resort. Researching very mixed reviews, anyone been there?


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

We were just there a week ago.

It's a typical "resort" type campround, the spots are level concrete and easy to get into but really close together. The park is barely 1/2 mile from Seaworld, we didn't end up going to Seaworld but went right down the street to see the July 4th fireworks from there. The pool is pretty big which is nice so you're not right on top of people when you're swimming and the bathrooms and showers were nice too. 
We went ahead and paid for one of the premium spots and ended up with a 100' pull though which was nice since I have 42' toyhauler with a patio on the back. At first I was disappointed our spot didn't have a tree over it for the shade but soon realized the spots with trees were all full of birds that were making a huge mess on the trailers under them. I would stay there again when we're in the area.

What concerns did you have and maybe I can answer them?


----------



## TexasRanger (Apr 13, 2006)

Of the reviews I read, there were several comments regarding how narrow the spots are with little room for slide outs. Also read a couple comments on issues with the staff and female guests. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

All post are true. Stayed there last year for the fourth. It's OK and they do offer shuttle service which is helpful. I expected more but not bad if you need it for Sea World.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

GWalk said:


> Of the reviews I read, there were several comments regarding how narrow the spots are with little room for slide outs. Also read a couple comments on issues with the staff and female guests.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The spots are narrow but I thought it was pretty smart of them to have everything measured out and marked on the slab. Basically they have a blue line painted on each slab and if you put your left trailer wheels on the line you will have room for slide outs and putting your awnings out with out interfering with the people next to you or the utility connections.

That's interesting about the staff though. We really didn't have any interaction with them other than check in, which took 5 minutes and then a guy leading us to our site on a golf cart and getting us lined up. Where did you see that info?

The only other place around there close is Blazing Star Rv which was nice last time there but I haven't stayed there in several years so not up to speed on how they are currently.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

If you have not already checked this site out it will give you some reviews that might help.

http://www.rvparkreviews.com/


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's my review from another thread.....



Pilot281 said:


> We did the Sea World trip two summers ago and stayed at the Admiralty. Before I give you my opinion, let me just say that we had only camped at state parks before this trip and had never stayed at an "rv park".
> 
> The Admiralty served it's purpose.
> Pros: It was clean, very close to Sea World and the people working there were nice and helpful.
> ...


----------

